# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Knicks (3/28). 250 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * vs.*  
*(24-45)*...................*(29-38) *
*
The Arena in Oakland
Monday March 28, 2005
7:30 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Stephon Marbury | Jamal Crawford | Tim Thomas | Mike Sweetney | Kurt Thomas

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Baron Davis*..........................*Stephon Marbury*
17.5...............PPG...............*21.3* 
*3.6*...............RPG...............3.0
7.0...............AST...............*8.1*
*1.58*................STL..............1.42
*0.30*................BLK..............0.07
*2.30*...............TO...............2.78
36.6%..............FG%..............*45.9%*
*32.3%*..............3P%..............32.0%
77.7%..............FT%..............*83.3%*
</center>



*Predictions Game​*

The donation limit is back on, so we can predict, but I won't be able to donate until it is re-enabled. 250 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential between the 2 teams. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Warriors 104
Knicks 90


----------



## cpawfan

The Warriors are 4.5 point favorites in this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## Tersk

Warriors: 14
Knicks: 8


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Theo! said:


> Warriors: 14
> Knicks: 8


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I bet 223 points for Warriors


----------



## bruindre

Golden State 98
New York 89


----------



## showstopper496

New York 105
Golden State 99

The Knicks have been playing with great defensive intesity lately-vs the Blazers, They beat Boston and Spurs in the same week, this is going to be a close game, but the inability of Warriors defense in going to cost them


----------



## D5

*New York Knicks:* 102
_*Golden State Warriors:*_ 110


----------



## MPK

Warriors 103
Knicks 98

I'll believe the Knicks can win on the road when I see it...


----------



## Tersk

Jermaniac Fan said:


>


What? I'm picking the Warriors to win by 6..


----------



## halfbreed

Final.

Warriors 108
Knicks 100

Baron Davis 33 points, 9 assists
Stephon Marbury 31 points, 8 assists

:banana:


----------



## halfbreed

Oh, I almost forgot, B Dizzle Predicted this game in a PM last week. 



> Golden State - New York --> 99 - 95


D5 was almost dead on with his 110-102 pick though, so he is the winner! :clap: (Hopefully they turn on donate soon again, so I can get you your points).


----------



## halfbreed

Game Recap 



> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Two-time All-Star Baron Davis has a simple nickname around the Golden State locker room.
> 
> ``He's the boss,'' said teammate Mickael Pietrus after Davis scored 33 points and handed out nine assists in the Warriors' 108-100 win over New York on Monday. ``I thought when he first came here he was going to be like some big star where you couldn't talk to him. But he's helping everybody out and making us all a better team.''
> 
> Davis scored 13 points in the third quarter, when the Warriors took control of the game for good. He also outdueled the Knicks' Stephon Marbury in a matchup of two of the NBA's top point guards.
> 
> Marbury had 31 points and eight assists, but was held in check by the combination of Davis and Derek Fisher for most of the game before scoring 15 in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Troy Murphy had his 29th double-double of the season for the Warriors with 19 points and 19 rebounds.
> 
> *Golden State has won five of its last six games and nine overall since acquiring Davis in a Feb. 24 trade from New Orleans. The Warriors had won only 16 games all season before Davis' arrival.*


Box Score


----------



## DaBruins

tremendous game by Baron, Pietrus, and Murphy. Baron really has the Warriors playing some great ball.


----------



## dk1115

what im most happy with is tht baron davis only attempted 3 threes


----------



## LuckyAC

What I'm most happy with is that he shot 12/18.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

nice game of baron! 2 of 3 from downtown, what a great game!


----------



## B Dizzle

2nd great game in a row for Baron, I'm very happy he's shooting the ball well!


----------



## G-Force

Wow, nineteen boards by Murphy? He's a good looking all-around player. Nice shooting from the free throw line - that's what made the difference, at least from looking at the box score. Davis shot well and Pietrus put up 17 points from the bench. Nice win.

Its a shame that there are so many good teams and teams with great potential in the Western Conference and that only 8 can advance.

G-Force


----------

